# Reg F or PRes members working with / speaking at cadet units



## myself.only (11 Sep 2013)

It's been about five years since the Cadet Program Update (CPU) was first rolled out.  One of the changes in the CPU was the introduction of POs covering CAF familiarization including having Regular Force or Primary Reserve members come in and speak to the cadets.

Around the same timeframe, possibly later, COATS was stood up to facilitate CAF members joining the staff of cadet units without having to become CIC officers.  In theory, this would support Cadet Corps and squadrons employing NCOs.

Of course, in theory every corps also enjoys the help of one (or more) member(s) of its Affiliated unit in the capacity of Liaison Officer, and may see some members volunteering as well.

Aside from summer training centres or gliding centres, has anyone seen an increase in members of the Reg F or PRes coming down to Cadet Corps / Squadrons either as guest speakers or helping out on a more ongoing basis?


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (11 Sep 2013)

I know #9 in London in the past has had as many as 3 PRes NCM volunteers and the 2 LOs form the 2 affiliated units. Admittedly it's been about 2 years though since I've been one of those volunteers.


----------



## myself.only (13 Sep 2013)

Thanks Rick, it's great to see that involvement.

From time to time, we've had volunteers from Ptes to CWO but never any LOs.... at least in living memory. 
And for years we've arranged members of the Regimental family to come down in advance of Remembrance Day to discuss their service whether it be WW2, Korea, UN ops or AFG.  Always well received by the cadets.

But like most things that your unit does, you sometimes wonder how commonplace it is and what's going on elsewhere.
Hopefully that interaction is the rule, not the exception.


----------



## Northalbertan (13 Sep 2013)

I am fortunate enough to have a COATS NCM on my slate.  Not only does he bring 23 years of CF experience to the corps, the kids love him.  He is an excellent instructor and makes an invaluable contribution to the corps.  Our affiliated unit is the Loyal Eddies (4 PPCLI) so it is kind of amusing to have an RCR working with a PPCLI affiliated unit.   ;D

In addition, The Eddies are very supportive.  They send a couple of soldiers out to instruct in regimental history as well as frequent visits from the liaison officer and we are 200km from their LHQ.  The corps is invited to participate in Regimental anniversaries etc.  Even with budget cuts they still make the effort.  

I find you get back what you put in.  If the regiment is inviting you to participate then do so.  I have heard a lot of complaining from some cadet corps about not getting support from their unit but when they are invited to participate they do not.

I have no complaints and in fact am very pleased with the support they offer.

NorthAlbertan


----------



## myself.only (15 Sep 2013)

And yeah, I'll second the motion about getting back what you put in.  In addition to the deliberately estranged relationships when there's physical separation, I've heard some units have quite adversarial relationships with regiments they're co-located with.  :facepalm:

But glad to hear about that the Eddies' Corps is another success story.  
And you're *200 km *  from their LHQ?!?  Champion stuff that.


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (15 Sep 2013)

What type of support do LOs normally provide to cadet units? Do they just pitch in with the running of the unit and facilitate visits? And for those CIC officers on here, what is the ideal level of support they can provide?


----------



## my72jeep (16 Sep 2013)

unless a Cadet unit is in the same town as the Reg or Res unit the LO normally only shows up once a month or less. there job it to help the cadet unit coordinate with the base or unit for things like training area, qualified instructors ect. 
But with that said if you as a LO want to do more Talk with the cadet unit CO then your CO and fill your boots, I've never seen a cadet corps turn down free help.


----------

